# Skegness - Gibralter Point.



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Does anyone know if the Gibralter Point car park at Skegness, can be used by MH's?

I am looking at the car park on Google Earth, and there are three larger bays, to the side of the car parking bays, but suspect they are propably for disabled only, also it looks like there may be a height barrier on the image.

Any help on this one please? Much appreciated.

Jock.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Jock,

Don't know about Gibralta Point but you can park motorhomes in the Princess Parade/Lagoon Walk car park and also the other end of sea front on north shore the is mh parking. Also Tesco's car park for 3hrs for free.


Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Thanks.

We are looking to park up by the hill top for a few hours, before running back into town. We might take a drive out in the car first, to suss it out, if no one else can advise further.

Jock.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Not that it helps, but we nearly went last week. I will await the replies with interest. We have been several times in the past with the car, and can't remember a height barrier. There is a humpback bridge though followed immediately after by a sharp left turn if my memory serves me correctly. Its well worth a visit both for the wildlife and the walks. Its also where the filmed part of The Dam Busters film - the bouncing bomb trials on the sea.

Geoff


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> Not that it helps, but we nearly went last week. I will await the replies with interest. We have been several times in the past with the car, and can't remember a height barrier. There is a humpback bridge though followed immediately after by a sharp left turn if my memory serves me correctly. Its well worth a visit both for the wildlife and the walks. Its also where the filmed part of The Dam Busters film - the bouncing bomb trials on the sea.
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff,

Thanks for the reply. I'll need to watch out for that left turn at the humpback bridge.

Ther is no mention of the carpark on the district council website, unless I have the wrong name for it. :?

Car Parks 

Jock.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

There is plenty of room. If there is no height barrier, you should be ok. I cant imagine that motorhomes would be banned.

Geoff


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes you can definitely park in the car park on the left just before you get to the Point and at the Visitor Centre itself. We were there a couple of weeks ago with our van which is 6.5m long. We went into the Visitor Centre and asked a lovely lady who is the Centre Manager whose name sadly I have forgotten! She said yes, no problem at all, but of course you must buy a parking ticket (or two!). We managed to get into one bay by reversing in and sticking our overhang over the grass, but there are not many spaces where you can do that. 

It's a fantastic place, do go and enjoy. Don't just head for the beach, walk back along the road and visit the lakes and bird hides on the left hand side (inland side, west). We saw a spoonbill up quite close and personal. Brilliant.

PM me and I'll let you into a secret about a place further up the coast too.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Evolution said:


> Yes you can definitely park in the car park on the left just before you get to the Point and at the Visitor Centre itself. We were there a couple of weeks ago with our van which is 6.5m long. We went into the Visitor Centre and asked a lovely lady who is the Centre Manager whose name sadly I have forgotten! She said yes, no problem at all, but of course you must buy a parking ticket (or two!). We managed to get into one bay by reversing in and sticking our overhang over the grass, but there are not many spaces where you can do that.
> 
> It's a fantastic place, do go and enjoy. Don't just head for the beach, walk back along the road and visit the lakes and bird hides on the left hand side (inland side, west). We saw a spoonbill up quite close and personal. Brilliant.
> 
> PM me and I'll let you into a secret about a place further up the coast too.


Hi Evolution,

Many thanks. You have a PM.

Cheers,

Jock


----------

